# Bose Companion II series 2 speakers[MOVED FROM WINDOWS]



## smitemeplease (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey guys. I got a huge virus last night and I had to completely wipe my computer this morning. I got it all cleaned out and reinstalled and such and I was installing all of the programs I wanted (iTunes, Firefox etc.), everything worked fine until I tried to play one of the songs that I had just put onto my computer. The speakers are still plugged and and seem like they should be ready to go but they don't play any sound at all. I went to the device manager thing and found out that the speakers hadn't even registered with my computer. So I go to the trouble shooting thing to see if it has an answer and I sit there for like 45 minutes trying to figure out why my computer is being such a dirty queef then it hits me that I probably need to install some drivers. Problem is, is that I can't find the CD that came with it (if one did come at all because I don't remember installing them from a CD) and I can't find a place to download the drivers anywhere. I am getting really frustrated and my limited computer knowledge isn't helping. Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong and how to fix it please?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, try to configure your speakers in Control Panel>Sounds & Audio Devices>Speaker Settings>Advanced.
Also, ensure you are plugged into the right socket of your sound card. (Easy mistake to make).
Speakers don't need drivers.

Here's the link to Bose where you can download the Users Manual and browse the FAQ and Troubleshooter......
http://www.bose.co.uk/GB/en/home-entertainment/customer-service/index.jsp


----------



## smitemeplease (Jul 8, 2008)

I called Bose and they told me that I needed to reinstall the audio codecs for my computer because the speakers I have are plug-n-go. Thanks for the infortmation thought I appreciate it. You can delete this thread now if you want to.


----------

